# Regalaham of Jessup



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

In Regalaham of Jessup, near a furnace of a glade,

Dwelt a tribe we called Transbiterus, after first impressions made.

Feasts of Knorsh and Occufor, splendid beasts of prey,

Lent morsels piled around the pit, they had it every day.

Curious, I queried thus: "How do you harvest meat?"

No weapons hence were evident, but protein was replete.

Chieftain gestured at an ancient grove; a woman on her knees-

Collecting sap in a wooden trap, from beneath nine immense trees.

The natives called it "Ret." When under stress it had a glow-

A sudden iridescence, it got brighter with more load.

No processing took place, save to collect and pour in forms.

Slabs and tubes and sheets and cubes, when it dried it kept them warm.

Its color was a blue-green, flat. It fairly jiggled as it sat,

Without the slightest prompting. We watched for hours admiring that.

A cave well off the clearing was an armory of sorts.

A wary escort shadowed us, when I first beheld the forks.

So many natural forks I had to count in threes.

Big and little, unfinished, raw- all from those nine old immense trees.

Our escort pressed a fork tip into a strip of ret-

I watched spontaneous coalescence, a magic marriage where they met.

Pouches made of hammered bark and joined in the same way-

Mystically, no knots or seams, they somehow "merged," OK?

I, too, was basely flabbergasted. How can this be? I said.

The native laughed, drew his fork, and shot a Frokling dead.

His ammo? Stale woofenberries. They whistled when they went.

They did the deed with blazing speed, no wasted power to lament.

Is ret indeed a miracle, from a sacred set of trees?

I can make some sheets available, but they'll be corresponding fees.

No, not money paid for this invoice, nor gold or diamond jewelry,

Just imagination overdrive, and predilection for tomfoolery.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what ever it is your smoking- pass it around ! :rofl:

nice read . :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bravo!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

the poor Frokling. :nono:


----------

